# WNBA Brawl!!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

LINK


"The skirmish started moments after Parker and Detroit’s Cheryl Ford had to be separated after Ford fouled Parker.

On the next possession, Parker got tangled up with Detroit’s Plenette Pierson and fell to the ground. As she was getting up, Pierson intentionally ran into her, setting off the melee.

Parker threw a punch at Pierson before being tackled by Detroit’s Deanna Nolan. Players and coaches from both teams joined in, and Mahorn knocked Lisa Leslie to the court at one point."


Awesome!

LA and DET at it again!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qy0oSz9ownQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qy0oSz9ownQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...I thought this was gonna be the ONE time people actually had a WNBA discussion...guess not much intrest even when its chicks brawling


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Wow...I thought this was gonna be the ONE time people actually had a WNBA discussion...guess not much intrest even when its chicks brawling



OK, I'll throw you a bone. :biggrin:

The whole notion of Lamebutt as a coach has been a trainwreck waiting to happen. The WNBA has to make a choice. They can send the message that "hey, we care, we have competitive fire, just like the boys!" OTOH, they can stick with the message "we play basketball the RIGHT way!"

To put it another way: are they going to be their own sport, or just a distaff clone of the NBA?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I love how Lisa Leslie was trying to pretend that she wasn't flailing about when the video clearly shows her clipping Mahorn on the chin right before he pushed her. The whole thing was ridiculous.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, didn't know this happen. I wonder how the WNBA will handle this, because you got Rick Mahorn putting his hands on a female (Lisa Lesile) of the opposing team. This isn't a man vs man situation here, so what do you do? Tough decisions by the league, but I'm sure Parker and the other young lady will get an automatic suspension. I wonder how strict their suspensions are verses the NBA.


----------



## Numero Uno (Oct 21, 2007)

Heard about this earlier today.

The whole thing is completely ridiculous.


----------



## DTP (Jul 8, 2008)

The way the referees are so constantly bad this was just bound to happen someday, every knew it was coming although walking out of the Palace Tuesday night I was still very shocked. Laimbeer even warned the head ref of that game (Denise Brook-Clauser) that if they didn't get control of that game things were going to get out of hand and it did exactly that.

Pierson (#23 in White) may seem like she's the crazy one here or whatever but Parker is no angel herself. Parker the play before the "brawl" happened had just went after Cheryl Ford, I guess she took exception to Ford playing until the whistle and trying to get the jump ball. Ford meant no harm at all by it, in fact she was walking up the court when Parker tried to go after her and that's when Ford turned around and then those two had words. 

So Parker goes to the line and shoots two free throws and misses them both but LA gets the offensive rebound and Detroit is forced to foul again. Marie Ferdinand-Harris steps to the line sinks both and on the second one Pierson boxes out Parker a little hard so Parker threw her down and that set Pierson off. She was probably thinking okay Parker just went after my teammate and now she throws me down and that's why she probably took so much offense to it. Parker also is known for her little whack *** state downs and talking trash during games, something she could get away with in College but not in the pros when these ladies aren't afraid of her at all. 

The real unfortunate part is that Cheryl Ford is out for the season now with a torn ACL. She actually suffered the injury like 2 game minutes before the incident had happened, she had came back to the game though and while restraining Pierson her knee buckled again. 

And Mahorn did not push Leslie maliciously, Leslie was wrong on that. It was right in front of me too, I saw the entire thing live with my own two eyes and even after she fell he tried to help her up before being attacked by three LA players although I'm not sure he felt anything. Leslie was trying to get over to Parker, Mahorn and Katie Smith were both pushing the LA players back trying to get them to go to their bench, Leslie took exception to it and tried to punch Mahorn and ended up stumbling back and fell. 

In all though, if the refs would have taken care of the situation before it had a chance to get so heated this would have never happened. Detroit gets the reputation of a thug team and whatever but that's not them at all, they just play hard and physical. I actually know players involved in the altercation personally and I can tell you they aren't really like that, especially Pierson although she looked pretty crazy in that incident.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good recap DTP, no annoucements of suspensions yet? It's unfortunate Ford is out.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Most excitement the WNBA has had to date. :|


----------



## DTP (Jul 8, 2008)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Good recap DTP, no annoucements of suspensions yet? It's unfortunate Ford is out.


 Yup, 11 suspensions and even though all the punches came from LA players we got hit the hardest. I haven't talked to anyone yet so I have no idea if they're going to appeal or not but its definitely not right the way the suspensions were handed out, the WNBAPA has to stand up in this.

Detroit Suspensions: Pierson (4 games), Mahorn (2 games) and then players who left the bench which are Powell, Humphrey, and Sam all 1 game apiece. 

LA Suspensions: Parker (1 game), Milton-Jones (1 game), Leslie (1 game) and then players who left the bench and was physically involved both pushing/punching Mahorn who were Bobbitt and Page both got 2 games. 


Every single player named for LA threw a punch and none of them got over 2 games as in no one for Detroit threw a punch and we get hit with the stiffest penalties, what a surprise. Parker and Pierson should have gotten the same exact punishment and Mahorn gets 2 games for trying to play peace maker in the entire thing. And its clear Leslies takes a punch as Mahorn before she goes tumbling back, she was trying to get to Parker and Mahorn and Katie Smith (Detroit player) were just trying to push the three Sparks players back towards their bench to restore order. Coop did the same exact thing to three Shock players and no suspension at all for him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, Candace is my girl and all but she got away like a fat cat. Amazing.....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The suspensions are despicable - an utter joke. It appears that NBA-style star treatment will be extended even more to the WNBA. Sickening. 

The only interesting part to me is that reports said that Nancy Lieberman is coming out of retirement to play - at 50.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They fight like girls.


----------

